# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Wie könnte unser Prostata-Karzinom entstanden sein?

## gerd..

Hallo

Nehmen wir mal alle verdächtigen Einflüsse die bisher so im Gespräch waren,Krebs zu erzeugen.

- *chemische Stoffe,* können in Zellen eindringen, würden aber die DNA an vielenStellen zur gleichen Zeit angreifen und nicht nur die Stelle der Zellteilung. 
- L*ebensgewohnheiten* (Essen, Trinken....), auch die können nicht an einerbestimmten Stelle unserer DNA (Zellteilung) angreifen,
- Sport (z. Bsp. Radfahren bei PCA ...), können wegen Überlastung eine Entzündunghervorrufen.
alle diese Möglichkeiten sind nicht intelligent genug, eine Zelle zur gezielten unkontrollierten Zellteilung zu verändern.
Können aber eine Entzündung hervorrufen, wo dann ein Virus angreifen kann.

Ein Virus ist das kleinste Wesen was eine DNA enthält mit der Hauptfunktionsich zu vermehren (unkontrollierte Zellteilung).
Viren haben sich spezialisiert und sind meist für eine bestimmte Gewebeart zuständig. Nur Viren befallen in der Regel ein bestimmtes Areal/Organ (haben eine gezielte Überlebensstrategie).
Chemikalien oder Lebensmittelwürden zur gleichen Zeit alle unsere Zellen angreifen, egal wo (man müsste eigentlich mehrere Primärtumore zur gleichen Zeit bekommen).
Jetzt hat man ja schon einige Viren entdeckt, die für verschiedene Krebsarten verantwortlich sind. Wie Gebährmutterkrebs, Kehlkopfkrebs und andere mehr. Warum dann nicht auch PCA? 
Wenn ein Virus in eine Zelle eindringen will, bedarf es einer Immunschwäche, z. Bsp. Überlastung imSport, falsche Ernährung, Alkohol...
Wenn derVirus in der Zelle ist, benötigt er noch bestimmte Enzyme (das ist sozusagen eine Schere, mit der man eine DNA trennen kann) um dann die Viruseigene DNA einzufügen. 
Mich würde einmal interessieren, was ihr für Möglichkeiten der PCA-Entstehung seht.
So oder ähnlich glaube ich das PCA und andere Krebsarten entstehen.
Das würde auch erklären warum Sportliche, sich gesund Ernährende genauso von PCA befallen werden wie Dicke, Faule ....(nicht böse sein...) 
Vor Viren und Gott sind wir alle gleich!!!

----------


## Helena

Womöglich spielen u.a. auch Pilze eine Rolle? Also natürlich keine Speisepilze sondern Pilzinfektionen im Körper? Ist ja auch eine der Theorien.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@gerd, Helena:

Aufgrund der Fragestellung von Gerd etc., spielt die Entgiftungstherapie in den komplementärmedizinischen Ansätzen eine der wichtigsten Rollen. Angefangen von der Darmsanierung, bis über Leber, und den wichtigsten Organen, welche in der Hauptsache an den Stoffwechselprozessen beteiligt sind.
Z. B. Larry Clapp, "Eine gesunde Prostata in 90 Tagen" selbst an PCa erkrankt mit einem GS von 7, beschreibt dies vorzüglich, neben Ernährung, und kognitive Einstellungen. Oder Lothar Hirneise in seinem Buch, "Chemotherapie heilt Krebs und die Erde ist eine Scheibe."

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Gerd,

in *dieser homepage* findest Du schon fast erschöpfend alles zu dem Titel des von Dir eröffneten Threads.

*"Der eine trank nur Wasser und wurde immer blasser - der Andere war Genießer, Wasser ließ er"*
(Hedwig Elisabeth Baun)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Tedham Porterhouse

Zitat Harald_!933:
".. in *dieser homepage** findest Du schon fast erschöpfend alles zu dem Titel des von Dir eröffneten Threads. .."

*dort steht zu lesen: "Im Zuge des Frühjahrsputzes werden sämtliche Seiten derzeit überarbeitet !!"
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ja, wie lange DAuert denn bei Euch der Frühling, Promann, is ja fast schon wieder Herbst mit faulenden Blättern :Blinzeln: 

*
Happy 80th Birthday, Harald_1933!*

und hier ein kleines Ständchen für das Geburtstagskind:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52Xoe89FE-M


Graues Haar auf verbrannter Haut
Und ein Blick, der das Eis der Antarktis taut
Ohne Hast gehst du Deinen Weg..

Dein Gepäck ist die Last der Vergangenheit
Und dein Ziel liegt verborgen in der Ewigkeit
Welche Kraft läßt dich weiter gehn?

Alter Mann, sag mir, was du siehst
Welches Licht zeigt dir deinen Weg
Alter Mann, laß mich mit dir gehen
Ich will sehn wie du..

Dein Gesicht ist ein Buch, das man nie vergißt
Und dein Stolz sagt mir, daß du ungebrochen bist
Wie der Baum an den Du dich lehnst..

Du hast Glück, Leid und Liebe und den Dreck erlebt
Und du weißt, wie die Schuld an den Händen klebt
Weiser Mann, warum bleibst du stumm?

Alter Mann, sag mir, was du siehst
Welches Licht zeigt dir deinen Weg
Alter Mann, laß mich mit dir gehen
Ich will sehn wie du..


Gruesse von der Maulbeerinsel, östlich der Schafweide inmitten TOsender Neckarwellen..
T.P.

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Maulbeerinselbewohner,

hab Dank für dieses Geburtstagsständchen. Die jährliche Feier meines Geburtstag findet allerdings von Anfang an immer am 14.7. eines jeden Jahres, also immer am französischen Nationalfeiertag in Gedenken an 1789, statt. Ich habe mich aber eben schon ganz besonders über diese erste Gratulation gefreut.

Auf die mit Fragezeichen versehenen Zeilen des Ständchentextes hab ich so locker vom Hocker nicht die passenden Antworten parat. Ich habe aber immer versucht, nach dem Motto* "Mehr als gestern und weniger als morgen"* zu leben.

*"Wer nie in der Morgendämmerung die Straße zwischen ihrem doppelten Saum von Bäumen gesehen hat, voll Frische, voll Leben, der weiß nicht was Hoffnung ist"*
(Georges Bernanos)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## gerd..

Hallo Harald_1933,

ich habe mich in der Homepage eingelesen. 
Da ist die Vergangenheit beschrieben, wo man alles Verdächtigt hat und kein Nachweis geliefert wurde (Verdächtigt wurden Vitamine, Lebensmittel, Lebens-und Ernährungsweisen, Alkohol ... ).
Ihr geht von einer Mutation/Genveränderung aus, die durch Karzinogene und Fehler bei der Zellteilung rein zufällig entstehen.
Warum treten dann solche Mutationen/Gendefekte nicht in Muskelfasern (größe Körpermasse) auf, die sich viel häufiger teilen ?
Die Karzinogene müssten sich ja über die Blutbahnen überall im Körper verteilen und Gendefekte (sagen wir mal pro eine Milliarde Teilungen, ein Defekt) müssten ebenfalls dann im Muskel vorkommen und zwar öfter, weil der Muskel ja eine bessere Durchblutung hat und sich öfter teilt, als andere betroffene Organe.

Ich bin immer noch davon überzeugt, dass Viren (siehe Oben) ihre DNA unter einer Entzündung und anderen bestimmten Umständen, in eine Zelle einbringen und dann unkontrollierte Wachstum erzeugen (Krebs)
Viren sind auf bestimmte Organe/Areals spezialisiert und besitzen die entsprechenden DNA zum unkontrollierten Wachstum (ist ja seine Überlebenskampf/Sinn, mit jeder neuen Zellteilung) und wurden entsprechen im Krebsgewebe bereits nachgewiesen!
Es sind jetzt schon einige Krebsarten, die durch Viren entstehen, nachgewiesen wurden. (siehe Herpes, Prostatitis, Halskrebs, Gebärmutterhalskrebs.....)

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Gerhard,

Du bist leider einem Irrtum erlegen. *Muskelzellen* sind nicht in der Lage sich zu vermehren, sie nehmen lediglich an Masse zu. Sie befinden sich also nicht in der Zellteilung im Gegensatz zu Hautzellen, Haarzellen, Nervenzellen, Darmzellen nur um ein paar wenigen Zellen zu nennen, die sich sehr schnell teilen.
Es ist also wirklich nicht nötig das Rad neu zu erfinden. Alles was es an modernen Erkenntnissen über den Einfluss von Viren gibt, die sich die Zellteilung zu Nutze machen um einen dauerhaften Wirt zu haben, ist in dem Artikel des DKFZ offenbart.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## gerd..

Hallo Heribert,

danke, dass mit den Muskeln ist mir spontaneingefallen. Da hast du natürlich recht.
Ich bin in der Erklärungsphase meiner Krankheit, von der ich seit 17.05.2013 erst weiß (lese viel, und werde auch irritiert durch die Menge an Information)
Wenn, wie bei dem Gebärmutterhalskrebs, Viren verantwortlich sind und es sogar eine Impfung dagegen gibt, habe ich die Hoffnung das es sowas auch beim Prostatakrebs geben wird. Schließlich könnte der Auslöser eine Prostatitis (durch Viren) sein.
Ich selbst habe keine bemerkt, aber in meinen phatologischen Bericht steht von einer Entzündung am Blasenhals.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Gerhard



> Wenn, wie bei dem Gebärmutterhalskrebs, Viren verantwortlich sind .....


Auch das ist *so* nicht richtig:
Für den Gebärmutterhalskrebs *kann* unter Anderem das Papillomavirus verantwortlich sein. Das heißt im Umkehrschluss, es ist *nicht* grundsätzlich für diese Mutation ursächlich.
Lies doch einfach mal die Seite vom *DKFZ* gründlich durch, dann wirst Du feststellen, dass solche Thesen nicht haltbar sind, auch wenn andere Beiträge, wie z.B. im Spiegel, Focus etc. die These undifferenziert glauben machen.

Um Deine Gedanken nicht grundsätzlich zu verwerfen, kann es durchaus sein, dass u.A. ein Virus Auslöser mutanter Vorgänge zur Entwicklung eines Prostatakarzinoms sein können. Bis jetzt wissen wir davon allerdings nichts! Im *Urologielehrbuch* findest Du eine ganze Reihe möglicher Dispositionen, die ein Prostatakarzinom auslösen können oder könnten.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Urologe

Sicher gibt es viele Auslöser für Krebserkrankungen, die wichtigsten sind die Familiengenetik, externe Gifte (z.B. bei Blasenkrebs), Viren (s.o.)
Aber zum Prostatakrebs gibt es eine sehr alte Studie (schlagt mich, aber ich finde sie nicht mehr) an, im Vietnamkrieg gestorbenen, US-Soldaten.
Das Durchschnittsalter der gefallenen und obduzierten Soldaten war 27 Jahre und, jeder DRITTE hatte Vorstufen eine Prostatakarzinomes in sich.
(davon bricht aber nur bei ca. 8% die Erkrankung aus, warum). Die Frage ist also nicht, was erzeugt Prostatakrebs, sondern, was läßt ihn zu einem
"Problem" werden .....
Und warum hat fast jeder 100jährige einen Prostatakrebs - wird von diesem aber nicht umgebracht....
Wir wissen noch so wenig!

----------


## uwes2403

Hat nicht vor kurzem ein Team aus Heidelberg und dem UKE(Martiniklinik) eine Studie veröffentlicht, demnach die Hauptursache für PK ein Gendefekt sein soll ?
Bin jetzt aber zu faul zum Suchen - sorry.

Uwe

----------


## Jacekw

Meistens bleibt die Ursache der Krebsentstehung unbekannt. Sowohl  scheinbar zufällig als auch aufgrund des natürlichen Alterns, wegen  äußerer Einflüsse (Lebensstil, Umwelt, Ernährung, Schadstoffe usw.) oder  – seltener – wegen angeborener Faktoren kann der Bauplan einer Zelle  durcheinandergeraten.

Die Frage, ob jemand an Krebs erkrankt oder nicht, bleibt offen.  Optimisten erkranken ebenso wie Pessimisten, gesund Lebende ebenso wie  Menschen mit riskantem Lebensstil. Eine Garantie gegen Krebs gibt es  nicht.
In einigen Familien treten gewisse Krebsarten überdurchschnittlich häufig auf.
Bei mir war das statistische Risiko an Prostatakrebs zu erkranken nur bei 5%, es hat gereicht...

----------


## Rastaman

Nachdem Ende 03/2010 bei meinem Bruder PCa diagnostiziert wurde, Ansage d. Urologen: Da gibt es einen Bruder? Sofort zur Früherkennung!

Die üblichen Untersuchungen und der PSA signalisierten bei mir damals Entwarnung. 04/2011 dann leichte Erhöhung d. PSA. Mein Urologe war erkennbar bemüht, den Ball flach zu halten, nächste Überprüfung aber bitte nicht erst ein Jahr später, sondern in 2-3 Monaten. 07/2011 weitere (moderate) PSA-Erhöhung. Wegen des PSA-Verlauf zusammen mit der familiären Vorbelastung --> Biopsie --> Bestätigung d. PCa.

Sinngemäße Aussage meines Urologen, der ansonsten sehr Leitlinien- und Studienorientiert ist: Nach dem was er so sieht, ist die genetische Komponente deutlich stärker ist nach den Studien...

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Gerd,
hallo Freunde,

deine Tread - Eröffnung zu diesem Thema finde ich gar nicht mal so schlecht.

Seit Informationen im Internet ausgetauscht werden können, hat sich viel getan.
Wenn ich noch an meine Anfangszeiten (1984 BTX und 1994 AOL) denke, wird mir richtig schlecht. Da hatte ALDI noch Zitronen verkauft, und keine Computer.
Danach ging es bergab.
Dennoch können wir heute froh sein, dass Informationen, auf diesem Wege ausgetauscht werden können.
Heute sind zwar viele Blödleute unterwegs, aber es gibt auch die guten User, die wir brauchen.

Nun zum Thema:
Ich denke, es hat mit den Genen zu tun.
Nicht anders, wie bei den Weibchen, die, wenn die Eltern vorbelastet sind, auch mit Brust- oder Gebärmutterkrebs zu schaffen haben.

Auch das Immunsystem spielt dabei eine wichtige Rolle.
Ich hatte eine Autoimmunerkrankung.
Das heißt: Mein Immunsystem musste, wegen einer retro peritoneale Fibrose,
durch Gabe von Kortison, runtergedrückt werden.
Ich hatte quasi keine Immunisierung mehr.
Ich denke, dass dadurch der Krebs einschlagen konnte. 

Einräumen möchte ich, dass diese Sache vor ca. 8 Jahre stattfand.
Diese Krankheit soll, nach Angaben der Ärzte, noch immer bestehen.
Sie wurde nur gestoppt.
Ich weiß es nicht, mir ging es die letzten 6 Jahre gut.
Ich durfte mich, dank der neueren Internet Kommunikation, über einiges schlau machen.
U.a. habe ich mir auch einmal Gedanken gemacht, warum Haie keinen Prostata-Krebs bekommen.
Das war nun ein Spaß!
. . . .Aber, warum bekommen die Haifische keinen Krebs?
Warum kann ich 43 Jahre Rauchen, ohne Lungen-Krebs zu bekommen?
Warum bekommt ein Vegetarier Darmkrebs?
Warum hat meine Frau damals Schieldrüsenkrebs gehabt. 
Sie lebt sehr bewusst. Raucht nicht, und trinkt keinen Alkohol. Ernährt sich eher grün, statt fettig.

Da stimmt doch was nicht!?

Nette Grüsse
Hartmut

----------


## gerd..

Hallo @ll,

@Hartmut: So wie du es beschreibst, denke ich auch. Zuerst kommt eine Immunschwäche und man bekommt Krebs.
Bei der Entstehung glaube ich immer noch an Viren, weil sie die DNA zum unbegrenzten Wachstum in sich tragen. Alle anderen Stoffe (Chemie undErnährung) würden, nach dem Eindringen in den Zellen, an den verschiedenen Basen andocken und nicht nur an der Stelle, wo das kontrollierte Wachstum stattfindet.



> Ich zitiere aus Wikipedia: ... Im Normalzustand ist DNA in Form einer Doppelhelix organisiert. Chemisch gesehen handelt es sich um Nukleinsäuren, lange Kettenmoleküle (Polymer) die aus vier verschiedenen Bausteinen, den Nukleotiden aufgebaut sind. Jedes Nukleotid besteht aus einem Phosphat-Rest,dem Zucker Desoxyribose und einer von vier organischen Basen(Adenin, Thymin, Guanin und Cytosin, oftabgekürzt mit A, T, G und C).


Warum sollte eine nicht lebende Substanz (ohne eigene "Intelligenz"/"Biologie"), an einer bestimmten Stelle der DNA andocken, wo es doch Millionen von Basen- und Säurereste an unserer DNA gibt?
Ein Virus hat auf Grund seiner biologischen Eigenart die nötige "Intelligenz" um sein Fortbestehen in der Zelle zu sichern und das geht nur an einerbestimmten Stelle (Wachstum).

@Urologe: 


> Sicher gibt es viele Auslöser für Krebserkrankungen, diewichtigsten sind die Familiengenetik, externe Gifte (z.B. bei Blasenkrebs),Viren (s.o.)
> Aber zum Prostatakrebs gibt es eine sehr alte Studie (schlagt mich, aber ichfinde sie nicht mehr) an, im Vietnamkrieg gestorbenen, US-Soldaten.
> Das Durchschnittsalter der gefallenen und obduzierten Soldaten war 27 Jahreund, jeder DRITTE hatte Vorstufen eine ProstataKarzinomes in sich.
> (davon bricht aber nur bei ca. 8% die Erkrankung aus, warum). Die Frage istalso nicht, was erzeugt Prostatakrebs, sondern, was läßt ihn zu einem
> "Problem" werden .....
> Und warum hat fast jeder 100jährige einen Prostatakrebs - wird von diesem abernicht umgebracht....
> Wir wissen noch so wenig!


Auch darauf würde ein Virus passen. Seine Aufgabe ist es sich zu vermehren und nicht seinen Wirt umzubringen. Sobald er sich zu erkennen gibt, wird er vernichtet (vom Immunsystem oder vom Urologen- "kleinerScherz"). Da unser Immunsystem im Alter immer schwächer wird, kann er mehr oder weniger schneller wachsen!
Ich kann auch nicht glauben, dass es den Gebärmutterhalskrebs (man kann junge Frauen dagegen Impfen) durch Viren entsteht und andere Krebsarten eine andere Entstehungsart haben!
Dagegen denke ich, kann eine falsche Ernährung (zu Sauer durch zum Bsp. viel Fleisch essen) oder chemische Stoffe eine Entzündung erzeugen, die wiederum das Immunsystem am Rande seiner Abwehrkraft (örtl. begrenzt) bringt und ein Virus angreifen kann.
Als letztes Argument verstehe ich nicht, das zum Bsp. die Prostata befallen wird, aber Chemische-, Ernährung- und andere karzinogene Stoffe im gesamten Körper (über die Blutbahn) wirken müssten und es eigentlich 2 oder mehrere Primäre Karzinome zur gleichen Zeit entstehen müssten. Nur Viren sind spezialisiert und befallen ein System/Areal.
Mit einer Theorie, dass ein Virus ein Karzinom auslöst, liese sich das alles erklären, was ich hier ja auch so durchführe.

----------


## LowRoad

Mein lieber Gerhard,
dass Krebs eine monokausale Erkrankung sein soll, also z.B. ausschließlich durch Viren hervorgerufen wird, erscheint mir doch etwas kurz gesprungen?! Vielleicht schaust Du Dir mal das *Script von Arno Helmberg* an, dort werden zumindest die gebräuchlichsten Krebsentstehungsansätze erklärt. Wie würde das in Dein Konzept passen?

----------


## Hirschin

> Sicher gibt es viele Auslöser für Krebserkrankungen, die wichtigsten sind die Familiengenetik, externe Gifte (z.B. bei Blasenkrebs), Viren (s.o.)
> Aber zum Prostatakrebs gibt es eine sehr alte Studie (schlagt mich, aber ich finde sie nicht mehr) an, im Vietnamkrieg gestorbenen, US-Soldaten.
> Das Durchschnittsalter der gefallenen und obduzierten Soldaten war 27 Jahre und, jeder DRITTE hatte Vorstufen eine Prostatakarzinomes in sich.
> (davon bricht aber nur bei ca. 8% die Erkrankung aus, warum). Die Frage ist also nicht, was erzeugt Prostatakrebs, sondern, was läßt ihn zu einem
> "Problem" werden .....
> Und warum hat fast jeder 100jährige einen Prostatakrebs - wird von diesem aber nicht umgebracht....
> Wir wissen noch so wenig!


Hey du,

bezüglich des Vietnamkriegs hab ich letzlich folgendes dazu gelesen:

"Ein Imageverlust Amerikas, Millionen Tote und ein komplett zerstörtes Land sind das Ergebnis des 11 Jahre währenden Vietnamkrieges.  Das versprühte Agent Orange wirkte krebserregend und schädigte das  Erbgut. Über Jahrzehnte wurden Kinder mit Missbildungen geboren. Viele  Überlebende leiden an Traumatisierungen und Krankheiten."
Hierbei dürfte als auch ein externes Gift für die Krebserkrankungen schuld sein!

Lg,
Hirschin

----------


## Hartmut S

Korrektur:
Heute sind zwar viele Blödleute unterwegs, aber es gibt auch die guten User, die wir brauchen.
_Hört sich zweideutig an. Trifft aber nicht auf unserem Forum zu!_

Hallo Gerhard,

es ist natürlich nicht einfach, ein Thema anzusprechen, wo schon sehr viele andere Mitmenschen sich Gedanken gemacht haben.
Nun solltest du erst einmal alle zur Verfügung gestellten Links auswerten.
Um die ganze Materie zu verstehen, benötigst du viele Jahre.
Das soll nun aber nicht heißen, dass du nicht mehr an dem Thema dran bleibst.
Mach weiter! Ich habe die zur Verfügung gestellten Links auch schon studiert.
Danke an unsere Forum- Mitglieder!
Es sind viele Sachen dabei, wo ich mir vorher keinen Kopp drüber gemacht hatte.

Viele neue Erkenntnisse sind durch die Kommunikation über das Internet entstanden.
Das wollte ich in meinem letzten Posting ausdrücken.

Ein Hai hat wohl keine Prostata.
Ich weiß es nicht, ich habe nur ein Süßwasser-Aquarium.
Der Humor sollte trotzdem nicht vergessen werden.
Unsere Krankheit ist schlimm genug, aber dennoch beherrschbar!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## gerd..

> Meinlieber Gerhard,
> dass Krebs eine monokausale Erkrankung sein soll, also z.B. ausschließlich durch Viren hervorgerufen wird, erscheint mir doch etwas kurz gesprungen?!Vielleicht schaust Du Dir mal das *Script vonArno Helmberg* an, dort werden zumindest die gebräuchlichsten Krebsentstehungsansätze erklärt. Wie würde das in Dein Konzeptpassen?


In den Script von Arno Helmberg ist alles und nichts beschrieben, weil danach alles in Betracht gezogen wird.
- Mutationen durch häufige Zellteilung, treten bei jeden, gleiches Alter vorausgesetzt, genauso häufig auf, aber nur ein kleiner Teil bekommtKrebs!
- Karzinogene, ein Großteil der Bevölkerung kommt mit ihnen in Berührung, nur ein geringer Teil bekommt Krebs! (Grillen, Grillfleisch, Ernährung...)
- UV Strahlen, im Sommer kommen alle mit Ihnen in Berührung und nur ein geringer Prozentsatz bekommt Krebs!
Diese Liste ließe sich beliebig fortsetzen!!!
Es müsste also etwas sein, was bei allen Krebskranken gleich vorhanden ist und das könnte ein Virus sein. 
Auch beim Prostatakrebs hat man bereits einen Virus im Gewebe von PCA-Erkrankten entdeckt!
Wenn man dagegen von einem Virus ausgeht, dann sind die eben genannten Stoffe(Karzinogene, UV-Strahlen, chemische Stoffe), als Vorbereiter für die Entzündungen und den erfolgreichen Angriff der Viren auf unsere Zellen zu verstehen.
Eine frühzeitige Impfung gegen Humane Papillom Viren (HPV) soll Frauen vor Gebärmutterhalskrebs schützen. Wenn dieser Krebs noch durch andere Weise entstehen kann, hätte die Impfung keinen Sinn!

@Hirschin: Vietnamkrieg ... Das versprühte Agent Orange wirkte krebserregendund schädigte das Erbgut.
Auch das ist kein Wiederspruch: eine chemischer Wirkstoff würde bei Eintritt in eine Zelle die DNA an verschiedenen Stellen gleichzeitig angreifen (... -basen oder ... -säuren) und damit zu Missbildung führen! (Missbildungen an Arme, Beine, Organe , aber nicht nur eine bestimmte Stelle, wie beim Krebs das unkontrollierte Wachstum einer Zelle beeinflussen).
Ein chemischer Stoff mit einem reaktionsfähigen (zum Bsp.) Säurerest, würde beim Eindringen in einer menschlichen Zelle, die nächste Base sofort angreifen und sich nicht eine bestimmte Stelle aussuchen! So etwas traue ich nur einem Virus mit seinen Genen und seiner DNA zu, denn er braucht seine Wirtzelle zum Überleben und startet einen gezielten Angriff!

----------


## LowRoad

*Gerhard*,
warum hat dann eine langfristige antivirale Therapie keinen mindernden Einfluss auf die Entstehung von PCa?

*Hirschin*,
PCa nach Agent Orange Exposition gilt als Berufskrankheit und wird entsprechend von der VA so anerkannt. In den US Foren gibt es relativ viel Austausch diesbezüglich.

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Gerhard,

Dein Ansatz ist ja verständlich:
*Mit einer Theorie, dass ein Virus ein Karzinom auslöst, liese sich das alles erklären, was ich hier ja auch so durchführe.
*
Aber: Weiter oben hat Heribert ja schon ausgeführt, das Gebärmutterhalskrebs zwar von Viren ausgelöst werden *kann*, daß, nach allem was man weiß, es aber auch noch andere Auslöser geben muss. Allein das wirft Deine schöne monokausale Herleitung über den Haufen.

Ja, ist unbefriedigend. Krebse, die durch z.B. Gifte ausgelöst werden, sind ja noch verstehbar. Jahrzehnte Rauchen --> Lungenkrebs, oder zumindest eine gute Chance dafür (sorry Hartmut). Häufiger Sonnenbrand --> Hautkrebs. Extrem heisses Essen --> Speiseröhren/Magenkrebs usw. usf.

Aber Sachen wie PCa, Mammakarzinom, Eierstock- u. Gebärmlutterhalskrebs?? Inwieweit waren diese Organe vergleichbaren äußeren Einflüssen ausgesetzt? Ich habe mich allerdings immer schon gefragt, warum es bei den Krebsarten, die nicht so leicht auf äußere Einflüsse zurückzuführen sind, so häufig die Fortpflanzungsorgane trifft.

Schwierige Fragen...

----------


## gerd..

Hallo @ll,

ich freue mich das hier viele mitmachen und natürlich lese ich mich in die Materie, in den Links und euren Antworten ein. 
Eigentlich sehe ich das ganze als Erfahrungsaustausch an und das Internet macht es ja auch möglich. Vielleicht überzeugt ihr mich, aber habt bitte noch etwas Geduld.
Im Moment sind die Argumente und Fakten meinerseits noch zu dünn, aber die Aufzählungen, dass ein Karzinom durch alles Mögliche entsteht, ist auch nicht gerade Glaubwürdiger, auch wenn man es mit vielen Fachausdrücken versieht/erklärt. Es sieht im Moment für mich so aus, als wollen sich die Schreiber nach allen Seiten absichern.




> *Gerhard*,
> warum hat dann eine langfristige antivirale Therapie keinen mindernden Einfluss auf die Entstehung von PCa ?


Beim Gebärmutterhalskrebs gibt es eine Impfung, sie muß nur zeitig vor Befall/Karzinomentstehung durchgeführt werden.
Bei der Entstehung des Gebärmutterhalskarzinom geht man von einer vorhergehenden chronischen Entzündung aus!
Ich glaube auch, dass meinen PCA eine unbemerkte Prostatits voranging (wie lange? Jedenfalls solange bis der Virus seine Chance hatte)

----------


## Tedham Porterhouse

Rastaman zitierte:
"...
Ich habe mich allerdings immer schon gefragt, warum es bei den  Krebsarten, die nicht so leicht auf äußere Einflüsse zurückzuführen  sind, so häufig die Fortpflanzungsorgane trifft.
..."

dazu fällt mir nur ein Wort Herbert Spencers ein: "Survival of the FITTEST" siehe auch hier:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survival_of_the_fittest

 (oder vllt auf gut deutsch: nur die Gesunden sollen sich fortpflanzen. Vllt auch ein Naturgesetz??

Schönen Sommer noch mit vielen Deutungen zum Entstehen von Krebs, "Mutter Natur" ist eben sehr erfinderisch :Blinzeln: )

Gruss,
T.P.
p.s. ich denke: Chronische Entzündungsprozesse sind die Vorstufe von Krebsentstehung.. und eben von allem ein bisschen was: Arny: "Mixit, baby" (Viren, DNA, Toxine, Umweltgifte, etc. pp)
Ausserdem ist der Körper viel zu kompliziert konstruiert, um mit so einfachen Denkmodellen Krankheiten zu erklären.
Denkt dran: Der Körper ist Schauplatz eines Kriegsgeschehens: Die Guten gegen die Bösen. So einfach ist das!

----------


## LowRoad

Gerhard,
wir sind hier in der PCa Abteilung!!! Prostatits ist eine bakterielle Infektion. Es gibt zwar auch eine abakterielle Prostatits, aber auch die hat nix mit Viren zu tun.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Gerhard



> Beim Gebärmutterhalskrebs gibt es eine Impfung, sie muß nur zeitig vor Befall/Karzinomentstehung durchgeführt werden.
> Bei der Entstehung des Gebärmutterhalskarzinom geht man von einer vorhergehenden chronischen Entzündung aus!


Die Impfung schützt vor dem Papilloma-Virus und einer chronischen Entzündung im Gebärmutterhals. Du solltest aber bedenken, dass die häufigste Übertragung des PV durch den Mann verursacht wird, der dadurch nicht an einem Genitalkarzinom erkrankt. Außerdem schützt die frühzeitige Impfung nicht jede Frau vor dem Gebärmutterhalskarzinom.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo T.P.

das mit dem "Survival of the FITTEST" macht evolutionsbiologisch ja grundsätzlich Sinn, die Natur kennt bekanntlich keine Moral.

Im Kontext von Krebs macht dieser Erklärungsansatz aber deshalb wenig Sinn, weil zunehmendes Alter einer der größten Risikofaktoren für die Entstehung der meisten Krebse ist. So daß auch die Krebse der Fortpflanzungsorgane ganz überwiegend *nach* erfolgter Fortpflanzung entstehen.

Also ein weiterer "einfacher" Erklärungsansatz, der nicht so recht überzeugt.

Das menschliche Hirn wird in anderem Zusammenhang ja oft als höchst effiziente Muster- oder Sinn-Erkennungsmaschinerie beschrieben. Hat sich evolutionsbiologisch sehr bewährt. So sehr, daß diese Maschinerie es schwer aushält, wenn etwas "einfach so" passiert. Deswegen suchen wir - auch ich - wie die Blöden nach einer Erklärung für z.B. unseren Krebs.

Es wird wohl auch einige gut nachvollziehbare endogene und exogene Entstehungsmechanismen geben. Trotzdem werfe ich auch die (auch für mich) unbefriedigendste Erklärung von allen in den Ring: Zufall, Scheißzufall !

----------


## gerd..

> Gerhard,
> wir sind hier in der PCa Abteilung!!! Prostatits ist eine bakterielle Infektion. Es gibt zwar auch eine abakterielle Prostatits, aber auch die hat nix mit Viren zu tun.


Die bakterielle Prostatitis betrifft nur ca. 5 - 10 %, die abakterielle 90 %. (dort hat man noch keine klare Ursache/Erreger gefunden.http://www.urologie.uni-luebeck.de/I...Cndungen).html
Und hier eine andere Seite wo man vielleicht den PCA erzeugenden Viren auf der Spur kommt: http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...guenstigt.html

----------


## LowRoad

Gerhard,
OK, wir verlassen die Prostatitis Theorie wieder... jetzt heisst Dein Kandidat XMRV.




> *Study Confirms Erroneous Link Between Prostate Cancer and Retrovirus from Mice
> *A once-promising discovery linking prostate cancer to an obscure retrovirus derived from mice was the *result of an inadvertent laboratory contamination*, a forensic analysis of tissue samples and lab experiments  some dating back nearly a decade  has confirmed.The connection, which scientists have questioned repeatedly over the last couple years, was first proposed more than six years ago, when the telltale signature of the virus, known as XMRV, was detected in genetic material derived from tissue samples taken from men with prostate cancer.
> Later studies failed to find the same signature, and researchers reported that while XMRV is a real,...

----------


## Tedham Porterhouse

Rastaman zitierte:
"...
Trotzdem werfe ich auch die (auch für mich) unbefriedigendste Erklärung von allen in den Ring: Zufall, Scheißzufall !
..."

Hallo Rastaman, so unbefriedigend (für mich) ist diese Erklärung gar nicht, denn Statistik spielt allenthalben eine grundsätzliche Rolle.

Bei dem Begriff Zufall bist Du aber auch gleich in höheren Sphären als da wären: PHILOSOPHIE & Religion (und da gibt´s ja eine ganze Menge Ansätze, die Deutschen sind da ganz gross: Schopenhauer, Fichte, Kant, Nietzsche, Heidegger, etc. pp)

Möge Dich kein Scheißzufall mehr treffen :Blinzeln: 

Gruss,
T.P.

----------


## Urologe

Nicht bei dieser Studie, Einwirkzeit zu kurz. Die Soldaten starben ja vor Ort.
Für Folgekrebserkrankungen haben Sie aber Recht

----------


## Hartmut S

- Chronische Entzündungsprozesse sind die Vorstufe von Krebsentstehung
- Survival of the FITTEST

Über die Theorie des Herrn Spencer kann man ja mal nachdenken.
Die Macht des stärkeren . . . 
Dann würden Frauen (sorry Tedham) aber öfter den Kürzeren ziehen, und vielleicht kaum noch existieren.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Aber ständige Entzündungen (durch Viren und Bakterien?)  können ja tatsächlich  Krebs auslösen.

Warum bekommen Menschen Krebs?
Vielleicht will es ja die Natur so. 
In der Tier- und Pflanzenwelt ist es ja auch oft ähnlich.
Vielleicht will es ja auch der liebe Gott so . . . .

Die meisten Studien werden von irgendwelchen Interessengemeinschaften in Auftrag gegeben. Ich habe Studien immer skeptisch betrachtet (Es geht nicht nur um Krebs).

Hier mal etwas zum Nachdenken.
Die Zahlen sind nicht von mir, sie stammen aus dem Internet und den Medien.
Vor ca. 50 Jahren (1960/65) haben ca. 78% der Deutschen geraucht.
Heute sind die Raucher eine Minderheit. Sie lagen 2011 bei 23,2 %.
Warum fallen die Lungenkrebsraten nicht entsprechend rapide ab?
Die Rate des Lungenkrebses steigt in Deutschland jährlich stark an.
Der Krebs entwickelt sich ja langsam . . . 
In Bayern besteht seit einigen Jahren ein striktes Rauchverbot, und die Lungenkrebsrate ist dort  gefallen.  :Blinzeln:  
Ups, manchmal geht es eben schneller.  :Blinzeln: 

Warum Japaner viel rauchen, und nicht an Lungenkrebs sterben, habe ich dank eines unseres Users verstanden. Auch dass man Magenkrebs bekommt, wenn man viel Salz futtert.
Da entstehen aber sicherlich keine Viren und Bakterien von. Im Gegenteil.

Es gibt Landesteile auf unserer Erde, da stehen die Menschen morgens mit einer Tüte Wein auf. Trinken und rauchen den ganzen Tag. Statt Milch und Wasser, nur Rotwein.
Den einzigen Sport, den sie machen ist Schach spielen. Sie werden Uralt. Haben kaum Alterskrebs.
Wie aber oft behauptet wird, sind diese Menschen in Ihrem Leben nicht kerngesund. 
Es ist ja bekannt, dass Menschen, die nie krank im Leben waren, auch kein gutes Immunsystem haben. Wenn es sie dann doch später einmal trifft, fallen die um, und sind gleich tot. Oft reicht da dann schon eine Grippe.
Das widerspricht sich allerdings mit meiner Theorie, dass bei einer Herabsetzung des Immunsystems Krebs ausgelöst werden kann.

Gerhard, das ist alles ein wenig merkwürdig, oder?
. . . .  und was ist mit dem Hai, der keinen Prostatakrebs bekommt?  :Blinzeln: 
Wer Krebs bekommt, und wer nicht, wird wohl bereits bei der Geburt, durch unsere Gene entschieden.

Tja, da sind viele Fragen offen.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Warum bekommen Menschen Krebs?
> Vielleicht will es ja die Natur so. 
> In der Tier- und Pflanzenwelt ist es ja auch oft ähnlich.
> Vielleicht will es ja auch der liebe Gott so . . . .


DAS Leben ist ja nicht das Leben von uns einzelnen Menschen,
sondern ein Kontinuum, das sich hier auf diesem Planeten
mal aus einigen besonders reaktiven Molekülen entwickelt
hat, und das hoffentlich noch einige Zeit weitergehen wird.

Dabei ist dem Leben das Einzelschicksal reichlich egal. 
Zeugung, Schwangerschaft, Geburt und auch noch Teile der
"Brutpflege" sind (vom lieben Gott, der Natur, dem Zufall oder
wertfreier Gegebenheit) wohlorganisiert scheinende Abläufe. 
Was danach geschieht, hat mit dem Lebenskontinuum nichts 
mehr zu tun und wird somit zum Einzelschicksal, das auf das 
Leben an sich keinen Einfluss hat. Den fortgepflanzten Menschen
braucht _es_ ebensowenig, wie Drohnen, nachdem die Königin
befruchtet ist. Daher hat "die Natur" für uns alte Männer auch 
keinen Plan bereit.

Sehr im Gegensatz zur Zeugung, ist das Sterben chaotisch.
Es findet auf tausende Weisen statt, unorganisiert, erratisch,
durch Unfälle von aussen oder auch durch Unfälle von innen,
wie etwa dem Kontrollverlust einer einzelnen Prostatatzelle.

Kriegte man dies unter Kontrolle, würde man eben an was 
anderem sterben. Es ist nun mal so, dass das Leben des
einzelnen Menschen zuerst nicht vorhanden war, dann wird der
gezeugt und irgendwann, irgendwie wird dieses individuelle Leben 
wieder enden.
Der Zustand des Individuums ist vor und nach diesem
Zeitraum, den wir "Leben" nennen, der Selbe:

_Inexistenz._

Wer noch lebt, kennt für den ersten Teil dieser Inexistenz
kein Wort, da, wer nicht gezeugt wurde auch nicht vermisst
 wird. Den zweiten Teil nennt er Tod, um diesem nicht greifbaren
Nichts wenigstens einen Namen zu geben.

In diesem Zeitraum zwischen Inexistenz und Inexistenz
hingegen ist unser Leben das höchste Gut, das wir haben.
Klar, dass man sich da gegen den Krebs stemmt, doch dem
 Kontinuum tut es keinen Abbruch, wie der Einzelne seine 
Zeit beende, ob er mithilfe von Wohlstand, Medizin und 
Forschung zehn oder zwanzig Jahre älter werde, solange 
genügend Individuen ihre Gene, also ihr Leben weitergegeben 
haben (Die Dinosaurier haben das nicht geschafft). 

Ich durfte das zweimal tun.
Der Rest ist "Added Value", und schön wär's diese Überzeit
noch länger geniessen zu dürfen, als erleiden zu müssen.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## gerd..

Hallo

@Hartmut: Da ist kein Wiederspruch, man kann ja, wenn man meinen Glauben folgt,R auchen, Wein trinken und alles andere "Schlechte" machen!
 Es müsste, außer der dadurch entstehenden Entzündung, das richtige Virus an der Entzündeten Stelle sein und das Immunsystem darf die infizierte Zelle nicht entdecken.
Jedes Virus hat sich auf ein bestimmtes Areal/Gewebe speziallisiert.



> ...





> Es gibt Landesteile auf unsererErde, da stehen die Menschen morgens mit einer Tüte Wein auf. Trinken und rauchen den ganzen Tag. Statt Milch und Wasser, nur Rotwein.
> Den einzigen Sport, den sie machen ist Schachspielen. Sie werden Uralt. Haben kaum Alterskrebs.
> Wie aber oft behauptet wird, sind diese Menschen in Ihrem Leben nicht kerngesund. 
> Es ist ja bekannt, dass Menschen, die nie krank im Leben waren, auch kein gutes Immunsystem haben. Wenn es sie dann doch später einmal trifft, fallen die um, und sind gleich tot. Oft reicht da dann schon eine Grippe.
> Das widerspricht sich allerdings mit meinerTheorie, dass bei einer Herabsetzung des Immunsystems Krebs ausgelöst werdenkann.



Ich glaubedass deine Theorie gerade deshalb stimmt. Diese Menschen haben über Jahrzehnte/Jahrhunderteihr Immunsystem mit ihren Eigenarten stimuliert (weniger Entzündungen) oder es ist kein entsprechender Virus dort vorhanden (vielleicht sind es bodenständige Menschen mit wenig Kontakt zur Zivilisation  wie Urlauber/Reisen).

----------


## Hartmut S

Hvielemi hat das Leben, in Zusammenhang mit der Schöpfung verständlich erklärt.
Wir Kohlenstoffeinheiten sind zum Verhältnis des unendlichen Universums, noch nicht einmal ein Staubpartikel! - (unter der Nachweisgrenze)

Was mir damals bei meiner Recherche besonders aufgefallen ist, 
sehr viele Mitglieder im Forum haben im Profil als Hobby, Fahrradfahren und (Berg)wandern angegeben.
Es sind zu viele Betroffene, um da nun zu sagen, das wäre Zufall.

Weiterhin fiel mir auf, dass wir hier im Forum überwiegend Aristokraten haben.
Sprich keine Kartoffelsuppenfresser, sondern Feinschmecker.
(Ich weiß, dass ist wieder typisch Hartmut  :Peinlichkeit:  )
Gemeint ist, dass hier viele Privatversicherte sind, die evtl. auch Kaviar futtern, und daher 
durch das ungesunde Essen, die Gene mutieren.
Omega 3 Fettsäuren sind ja nicht schlecht, aber sie dürfen nicht unbedacht verwendet werden.
Dazu gibt es jede Menge Studien, wovon ich allerdings nicht sehr viel halte.
Und wo ich gerade bei Studien bin . . . . 
Was ist eigentlich mit diesen Nahrungsergänzungsmittel, Zyflamend?
Ist diese rezeptfreie Mittel tatsächlich etwas gegen den PK?
Das würde mich sehr wundern, denn dieses Zeugs gibt es schon ewig.
Eine Wirkung bei Selen wurde ja bereits nachgewiesen, aber Zyflamend?
Bei mir steht noch ein Rest Granatapfel-Elixier rum. Schon sehr lange. Da hatte ich an Prostata Krebs noch nicht gedacht.

Gerhard, ich komme schon wieder vom Thema Wie könnte unser Prostata-Karzinom entstanden sein? ab. Evtl. gehört das aber dazu. 

Hast du die Kur nun schon beendet?  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): 

Gruss
Hartmut
 :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## gerd..

Hallo, 
@Hvielemi


> DAS Leben ist ja nicht das Leben von uns einzelnen Menschen,
> sondern ein Kontinuum, das sich hier auf diesem Planeten
> mal aus einigen besonders reaktiven Molekülen entwickelt
> hat...
> .Zeugung, Schwangerschaft, Geburt und auch noch Teile der
> "Brutpflege" sind (vom lieben Gott, der Natur, dem Zufall oder
> wertfreier Gegebenheit) wohlorganisiert scheinende Abläufe....





> ....wie etwa dem Kontrollverlust einer einzelnen Prostatazelle.
> Kriegte man dies unter Kontrolle, würde man eben an was 
> anderem sterben
> 
> Hvielemi



Habe nur ein paar Ausschnitte aus deiner obigen Zusammenfassung zitiert. Diesen und auch den übrigen Teil kann ich zustimmen.
Ich glaube an wohlorganisierte kontrollierte Lebensabläufe. Die Dinos sind ausgestorben weil die Nahrungskette (Pflanzen oder Dino-Fleisch) verloren ging (Kometeneinschlag).
Wir haben vielleicht eine falsche Ernährung (zu viel, zu sauer oder alkalisch, Zucker)/Trinkverhalten (Alkohol)/Inaktivität (körperliche Bewegung) oder andere Fehler gemacht, von deren Erkenntnisse wir vielleicht nicht mehr profitieren, aber andere daraus lernen könnten.
Wir müssen nur enger und gezielter hier im Forum unsere Erfahrungen austauschen. Da sollten ein paar Umfragen, möglichst von viele beantwortet werden und vielleicht erkennen wir zum Bsp. bei NEM, beim Alkoholgenuss, bei den Cholesterin- oder Blutzuckerwerten einen Trend? 
Ich zum Bsp. ich bin sportlich (jogge 2-3 mal/Woche je 1 Stunde bei 130-140 nach Puls-uhr), bin im BMI-Index und Ernähre mich eigentlich unauffällig gesund.
Aber, durch mein Hobby (Wohnmobilreisen  bin im Ruhestand) habe ich, in so mancher lauen Sommernacht im südlichen Europa mit Freunden auf den Campingplatz, die eine oder andere Flasche Wein geleert. Ich habe seit meiner Erkrankung(17.05.2013) keinen Alkohol getrunken. Vielleicht war das ein Auslöser???
Vielleicht kann man über eine Umfrage, ein ähnliches Verhalten oder Blutwerte, in irgendeiner Form, als Trend feststellen?   
 
@Hartmut, ja meine AHB ist zu Ende. Am Montag reise ich wieder nach Hause!

----------


## JürgenS

> Weiterhin fiel mir auf, dass wir hier im Forum überwiegend Aristokraten haben.
> Sprich keine Kartoffelsuppenfresser, sondern Feinschmecker.
> (Ich weiß, dass ist wieder typisch Hartmut  )
> Gemeint ist, dass hier viele Privatversicherte sind, die evtl. auch Kaviar futtern, und daher 
> durch das ungesunde Essen, die Gene mutieren.


Es ist schon recht abenteuerlich, was du da so von dir gibst.

Meinst du im Ernst, dass die paar Forumsbenutzer hier repräsentativ für die ca. 450000 mit Krebs Neudiagnostizierten,
die es jedes Jahr in Deutschland gibt, sind ?

Keep out of the sun!

JürgenS

----------


## gerd..

@Jürgen:


> Meinst du im Ernst, dass die paar Forumsbenutzer hier repräsentativ für die ca. 450000 mit Krebs Neudiagnostizierten,
>  die es jedes Jahr in Deutschland gibt, sind ?


Na ja, aber einenTrend kann man schon ablesen, ähnlich der "Bundestagswahl Vorhersagen".

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich glaube an wohlorganisierte kontrollierte Lebensabläufe.




Naja, bis wir an Prostatakrebs erkranken, mag das so sein, doch dann herrscht
unkontrolliertes Wachstum und Chaos, so ist das eben. "Das Leben" findet kein
Interesse an alten Männern, die eh mal an irgendwas sterben - überhaupt nicht 
wohlorganisiert, sondern chaotisch, irgendwie, unvorhersehbar.




> seit... (17.05.2013) keinen Alkohol getrunken. Vielleicht war das ein Auslöser???


Ja, vielleicht sollten wir uns doch wieder an das tägliche Viertele gewöhnen.

Eine gute Heimreise wünscht Dir
Hvielemi

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Jürgens,

privat Versichert? - -  Ja. 
Ich konnte es aus Deinem Profil nicht erkennen.

Zitat: „ Meinst du im Ernst, dass die paar Forumsbenutzer hier repräsentativ für die ca. 450000 mit Krebs Neudiagnostizierten,
die es jedes Jahr in Deutschland gibt, sind ? “
 
*Nein!*
** 
Aber was ich ernst meinte ist das:
Es sind zu viele, die als Hobby  Fahrrad fahren, wandern und joggen angegeben haben.
Das liegt stark über den Durchschnitt eines normalen Forums, in dem über andere Krankheiten diskutiert wird.
Man könnte bald meinen, das die o.g. Hobbys den Krebs erst auslösen.
 
Überdurchschnittlich sind hier auch viele Privatpatienten in unserem Forum.
Könnte es sein, dass finanziell etwas besser gestellte falsch gelebt haben?
 
Nur das wollte ich abenteuerlich zum Ausdruck bringen. 

Nicht böse sein. 
Ich habe meinen Humor noch nicht verloren.
Ich wünsche mir sehr, dass andere Betroffene es auch etwas lockerer sehen! Auch wenn nach Jahren mal ein Rückschlag kommt.
Wir leben jetzt, und life!
Es gibt ja bekanntlich viiiiiel schlimmeres auf unsere Erde.
 
Gruss
hartmut

----------


## JürgenS

> privat Versichert? - -  Ja. Ich konnte es aus Deinem Profil nicht erkennen.


Nein, nicht privat versichert und auch kein Adliger.

Radfahren, Joggen umd Wandern sind bestimmt nicht ursächlich für Krebs, eher das Gegenteil.

Dass wir in späteren Jahren an Krebs erkrankt sind, liegt wohl eher an den Jugendsünden und
nicht an einem opulenten Lebenstil wie du vermutest. (Privat versichert = Völlerei? Ich glaube nicht.)

Dieser Thread an sich ist ideal für Spekulationen, besonders für Laien die wir sind, mit unserem Halbwissen.
Wenn man sich vor Augen hält, was sich so jederzeit in unserem Körper abspielt; da werden Schalter                                                                                                                                                                                                        ein-,                                                                                                                                                                                                           um- und ausgeschaltet, da wird hoch und runter reguliert, da werden chemische Prozesse in Gang gesetzt, 
Befehle gegeben usw. usw. Stundenlang, jahrelang, jahrzehntelang. Und wenn da irgend etwas fehlgeleitet wird,
haben wir eventuell das Problem, was wir haben. Vielleicht.

JürgenS

----------


## uwes2403

Na Hartmut,

da hast Du wieder was ausgelöst :-)

Ich bin privat versichert, schwöre Dir aber, dass ich weder täglich Kaviar löffelweise esse, noch sonst einen besonders opulenten Lebensstil pflege (was aber ja nun auch wieder Definitionssache ist.) So aufregend ungewöhlich ist eine private KV doch nun heute nicht mehr.

Noch was spekulatives: Könnte ja auch sein, dass die Krebserkrankungen gar nicht wesentlich zugenommen haben, sondern dass entweder heute besser und früher diagnostiziert wird oder dass in der Vergangenheit die Betroffenen auf Grund der kürzeren Lebensewartung längst verstorben waren, bevor eine vorhandene Krebserkrankung zu Beeinträchtigungen führen konnte.

Ich weiss, ist ganz grob gezimmert, aber das ist ja der ganz Thread.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Rastaman

Es gibt Studien, die Privatversicherten einen besseren allgemeinen Gesundheitszustand bescheinigen. Hat aber nichts mit einer besseren medizinischen Versorgung zu tun. Wer als GKVler genervt von albernen IGeL-Angeboten ist - Leute, das ist nichts gegen die tendenzielle Übertherapie, gegen die der gemeine PKVler sich wehren muß. 

Die Korrelation privatversichert - besserer Gesundheitszustand scheint eher über die Schiene zu laufen: Höheres Einkommen, besseres Bildungsniveau --> gesündere Lebensführung (u.a. weniger Übergewicht, gesündere Ernährung, mehr Bewegung usw.). Wir haben heute erstmals in der Menschheitsgeschichte die Situation, daß in den unteren Einkommensschichten deutlich mehr Fleisch gegessen wird (früher ein klassischer Wohlstandsindikator) als in den oberen. Vom Tabakkonsum will ich hier gar nicht reden. Klingt arrogant - ist Statistik.

Nur, wie schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben - so gut und richtig eine gesündere Lebensführung ist, auf die Krebsinzidenz scheint das keinen Einfluß zu haben. Krebs ist (wie der Tod) der große Gleichmacher. Auch daher meine Einschätzung: Zufall, zumindest zu großen Teilen.

Daß höhere Lebenserwartung und bessere/frühere Diagnostik die Krebszahlen noch oben treiben, ist eindeutig so (wiederum - reine Statistik).

----------


## LowRoad

Rastaman,
gute Analyse, könnte ich zustimmen, obwohl diverse Krebse zum Teil schon auf die 'Lebensführung' zurückzuführen sind. Prostatakrebs wohl eher weniger.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Krebs ist (wie der Tod) der große Gleichmacher. 
> Auch daher meine Einschätzung: Zufall, zumindest zu großen Teilen.


Es ist bekannt, dass Japaner und Zentralasier eine viel geringere PCa-Inzidenz aufweisen.
Ebenso, dass dies aufgrund der Lebens- und Ernährungsweise so ist. Schaut man aber ALLE
Krebserkrankungen und die Lebenserwartung insgesamt an, gleicht sich das wieder aus.




> Daß höhere Lebenserwartung und bessere/frühere Diagnostik die Krebszahlen noch oben treiben, ist eindeutig so (wiederum - reine Statistik).


Hier eine Inzidenztabelle für Prostatakrebs in Deutschland:



> http://www.prostata.de/pca_haeufigkeit.html
> Die Inzidenz (Neuerkrankungsrate) betrug jeweils je 100.000 Männer etwa  
> 15 bei 45-49-Jährigen, 
> 61 bei 50-54-Jährigen, 
> 212 bei 55-59-Jährigen, 
> 417 bei 60-64-Jährigen, 
> 608 bei 65-69-Jährigen, 
> 716 bei 70-74-Jährigen, 
> 719 bei 75-79-Jährigen, 
> ...


Als Männer mit 70 noch als "Alt" galten, gab es also grad mal  
die Hälfte der Prostatakrebsfälle, denn auch heute noch beträgt 
das mittlere Alter bei Diagnosestellung 71 Jahre (Wikipedia).

Hvielemi
(Privatversichert)

----------


## Hartmut S

:Blinzeln:  Liebe Feinschmecker,

so, - und nun müssen alle nur noch ins Profil schreiben, was jeder im Leben gegessen hat.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Hartmut hat weder Kartoffelsuppe noch Kaviar gefuttert.
Ich müsste wohl eher Lidl und Aldi in Spanien und Deutschland verklagen.  :verwirrt: 

Meine abenteuerlichen Feststellungen sind Unsinn. 
Ebenso gut hätte ich feststellen können, dass hier mehr Südländer als Nordlichter sind.
Es war auch nur mal so eine Überlegung von mir, denn manchmal ist die Logik unlogisch.
Fahrrad fahren ist gesund. Das klingt logisch, oder?
Das Logische am Unlogischen ist die Logik der Unlogik.
Viele Erkenntnisse sind durch Zufälle entstanden. Waren nicht immer logisch erklärbar.

Mich würde trotzdem einmal interessieren, wie viele von den Neuerkrankungen, Fahrrad fahren. In Deutschland gibt es ca. 65 Millionen Fahrräder.
Das sagt aber nichts aus, wie viele mit dem Rad regelmäßig fahren.
Könnte es da doch einen Zusammenhang mit PK und Fahrradfahren geben?

Wenn das nun auch abenteuerlich klingt, gebe ich gerne wieder das Zäpter an Gerhard und seinen Viren ab.  :eek!: 

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@HartmutS:

Also radfahrende Frauen, und Kinder, müssten mal von den ca. 65 Millionen Fahrrädern abgezogen werden.
Ich denke, die restlichen, radfahrenden Männern benutzen einfach den falschen Sattel...

Gruß Helmut

----------


## LowRoad

Ich glaube beim Radfahren ist wohl mehr der Wunsch Vater des Gedanken aka. Hobbies. Wir rennen ja auch mittlerweile alle in Outdoor Klamotten rum, obwohl die Anzahl der Wanderer exponentiell mit der Entfernung des nächsten Waldparkplatzes abnimmt, und fahren Geländewagenähnliche Teile, die nie eine Schotterpiste sehen. Schaut euch mal die Zeitschriftenregale an, wie viele Land- und Gartenhefte es gibt, obwohl die meisten Leser gar keinen Garten bewirtschaften (müssen). Jaja Wunsch und Wirklichkeit.

Amateurmässiges Radfahren, also >7500Km/Jahr, im Sommer wie im Winter, könnte, wie jeder Leistungssport, den Testosteronwert sinken lassen, was schlecht bezüglich Entwicklung von PCa wäre. Die tiefen Temperaturen im Winter könnten evt. auch entzündliche Prozesse in der Prostata begünstigen. Also doch was dran? *Dont know!*

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Freunde,

hallo Helmut,
eigentlich sollten wir in der Sonne liegen, aber ich glaube es ist ohne Swimmingpool zu warm auf der Terrasse.  :verwirrt: 
Ja, die Frauen und Kinder müssen abgezogen werden.

Lowroad, das mit dem geländewagenähnlichen Teil finde ich auch komisch.
In Spanien kann ich das ja noch verstehen, aber in Deutschland?
Mmmmhhh, grübel, grübel . . . tja, vielleicht haben wir hier auch zu viele Bauern.
(nicht im Forum!)  :L&auml;cheln: 
Das mit dem Gartenheft lass mal stecken. Ich denke (ach ja, ich darf nicht zu viel denken), dass es auch viele Eigenheim(Bank)besitzer, und Gartenfreunde gibt.

Uwe, da hast mal wieder Recht gehabt!  :Blinzeln: 

Wenn ich morgen Nachmittag nicht arbeiten muss, fahre ich mal an den Strand.
Da soll sich Gerhard mit seinen Bakterien mal weiter 'nen Kopp machen. :L&auml;cheln: 
Wo ist eigentlich unser Horst?
Der sitzt in seinem Wintergarten, schaut sich sein Sparbuch an und futtert Kartoffelsuppe. ?! *gg*

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Tedham Porterhouse

Liebe Leute des Fadenspinnens..

Es wird langsam skurril!

Man merkt doch, das die Temperaturen steigen, viel Spaß beim Baden :Blinzeln: )

Gruss,
T.P.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

LowRoad:

Bezüglich des niedrigen Testo-Spiegels, Resultat vom regelmässigen Leistungssport, ist anzumerken, dass mein Testosteron seit ca. 30 Jahren im unteren Reverenzbereich liegt (1,9-3,5 max.). Mein erster Urologe meinte, mit diesen Testo-Wert sei es unmöglich an einem PCa zu erkranken. Er irrte.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

PK: der Krebs der Mathematiker
, .. . . ich bin keiner!

Hallo Tedham,

die Sonne lacht, - aber es wird trotzdem nicht skurril! 
Über skurrile Fakten (etwas Humorvolles) darf man ja einmal nachdenken, oder?
Das Unlogische ist logisch, oder wie war das noch . . . .?
Umgekehrt . . .?

Nette Grüsse
Hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

*skurril

*Hallo T.P.,

kurz aber zutreffend. Der Duden beschreibt auch den Wortstamm. Wäre also doch mehr etwas für die Plauderecke. Ich passe mich dem laufenden Gedankenaustausch wie folgt an:

Ein kühles Blondes auf der Maulbeerinsel möchte ich mit Dir bei den aktuellen Temperaturen nicht trinken wollen. Den angedachten Zeitpunkt sollten wir ab 1.8.2013 neu festlegen; aber bitte nicht nach Mitternacht. Erst gestern habe ich Dich gegen 3.30 Uhr in der Frühe online im Forum entdeckt. Du konntest also auf Deiner Insel nächtens auch keine Ruhe finden?

*"Dieu seul comblera ta soif" (Nur Gott wird deinen Durst stillen)

*Gruß Harald

----------


## gerd..

Hallo alle,
eine Mehrzahl der hier schreibenden  glauben, dass für die Krebsentstehung erst eineEntzündung verantwortlich ist.
Zum Bsp.: Magenkrebs wird vorwiegend auf einem Magengeschwür/Schleimhautentzündung festgestellt. Speiseröhrenkrebs auf einerSchleimhautentzündung, die durch Alkohol/Magensäurerückfluss entsteht. Auch bei PCA wird in den meisten Fällen eine Entzündung festgestellt. Weitere Krebsarten,die durch Entzündungen entstehen sind: Leber, Bauchspeichel, Nieren, Lunge
Wenn wir also von einer Entzündung ausgehen, die man bei sehr vielen Krebsarten findet, kann man doch nicht mehr von Zufall sprechen. Zufall, benutzen wir doch nur, weil es noch zu wenige Beweise gibt. Damit wäre auch einanderer Ansatz möglich!
Warum bekommen wir Entzündungen und wie Entstehen sie?
Sind es ernährungsbedingte Faktoren, Überbelastungen durch Stress/Sport oder Bakterielle-/Virusinfektionen.
Fragen die wir hier vielleicht angehen könnten.
Bei mir wurde, nach der RPE, vom Pathologen eine Entzündungam Blasenhals gefunden, mit Anfängen von PCA. Wie war es bei Euch?

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Fragen die wir hier vielleicht angehen könnten...Wie war es bei Euch?...


Es wäre in der Tat ungemein wichtig herauszufinden, wie "unser Prostatakarzinom" entstanden sein könnte. Darüber machen sich - neben den Teilnehmern an diesem Thread - Tausende hochqualifizierter Forscher in aller Welt tatgtäglich intensivste Gedanken, führen Forschungsprojekte, analysieren Krankheitsverläufe, Anamnesen usw.usw.usw.

Wenn es Mitstreiter drängt, sich ebenfalls Gedanken zu machen - prima. Dann sollte das aber in die Plauderecke umgebettet werden und nicht in der Rubrik "Diagnostik, Therapien & Co." residieren.

Schorschel

----------


## gerd..

Hallo Schorschel,

du hast für dich einen Weg gewählt den ich, für mich, als zu gewagt ansehen würde. Meinen Respekt!
Allerdings was ist dagegen einzuwenden, sich über die Entstehung von PCA (zum Beispiel: ...Enzündung, durch Viren....) Gedanken zu machen.

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Gerhard,

gegen ein "sich Gedanken machen" spricht natürlich überhaupt nichts. Bei dem Know-how-Level, den die Allermeisten (mich eingeschlossen) hier haben, kann das aber m.E. aber nur ein netter Plausch für die Plauderecke sein.

Die Entstehung von Krebs zu enträtseln, ist eine epochale Menschheitsaufgabe, von deren Lösung wir leider noch sehr, sehr weit entfernt sind. Wir sind ja schon froh, wenn es bei einigen Krebsarten inzwischen halbwegs erfolgsversprechende Therapien gibt.  

Richard Nixon hat 1971, also vor immerhin 42 Jahren (!!), mit seinem "National Cancer Act" dem Krebs den Krieg erklärt ("War on Cancer") - und man weiß immer noch herzlich wenig über die Entstehung von Krebs. Und nicht nur die Amerikaner, sondern die ganze Welt erforscht mit Hundertausenden von Medizinern, Biologen, Biochemikern usw.usw. und mit Milliarden-Budgets seit Jahrzehnten die Krankheit Krebs. Und da finde ich es eben etwas naiv, hier unter "Diagnostik, Therapien & Co." mal eben schnell einen Thread über die Frage, wie unser Prostatakrebs entstanden sein könnte, zu eröffnen.

Das Teilforum "Diagnostik..." ist das größte hier im Forum, und aus meiner Sicht inhaltlich ein sehr wichtiges. Da passt, zumindest für mein Ordnungsempfinden, so eine Plauderei nicht hin. Schau' Dir mal die "benachbarten" Threads an - dann verstehst du vielleicht, was ich meine. Das Ganze ist natürlich eine subjektive Einschätzung, und letztlich ist es ja auch egal, wo die Plauderei stattfindet. An dieser Stelle stört sie _mich_ halt... (bin ja vielleicht der Einzige...).

Schorschel

----------


## RalfDm

> Das Teilforum "Diagnostik..." ist das größte hier im Forum, und aus meiner Sicht inhaltlich ein sehr wichtiges. Da passt, zumindest für mein Ordnungsempfinden, so eine Plauderei nicht hin. Schau' Dir mal die "benachbarten" Threads an - dann verstehst du vielleicht, was ich meine. Das Ganze ist natürlich eine subjektive Einschätzung, und letztlich ist es ja auch egal, wo die Plauderei stattfindet. An dieser Stelle stört sie _mich_ halt... (bin ja vielleicht der Einzige...).


Hallo Schorschel,

Du hast recht. Ich habe den thread in die Plauderecke verschoben.

Ralf

----------


## gerd..

Hallo Moderator!

Du folgst einer einzelnen Stimme "Schorschel" und übst das Recht auf Zensur aus und das in einem öffentlich Forum (mit Fördermittel) ?
Das Viren vielleicht die Ursache sein könnten, ist keine Erfindung von mir und eine Diskussion darüber, vielleicht genauso gewagt wie über Nahrungsergänzungsmittel zur Krebsheilung!
Danke auch, dass man keine Information zu deinen Gründen findet, geschweige darüber informiert wird!
Die Mehrzahl hat sich nicht daran gestört und ein Thema in die Plauderecke zu verschieben, weil es einen User stört (Schorschel) ist unmöglich und ignoriert auch die Mehrzahl der Threadleser!
Danke Schorschel wie du und der Moderator über das Niveau der User hier denkst, spricht Bände. Der mündige User wird sich so eine Zensur nicht gefallen lassen.
Hoffentlich stört es die öffentlichen Sponsoren nicht, wenn man hier ernst gedachte Ansätze, im Diskussionsansatz, auf Wunsch eines Einzelnen unterbricht und abwertet.

----------


## Carlos

Hallo gerd,
Schorschel ist nicht mehr der Einzige. Bin auch der Meinung dass diese Diskussion sogar sehr gut in der Plauderecke aufgehoben ist.
Allerdings gibt es öfter in den verschiedensten Teilforen allerlei überflüssige Debatten welche man in die Plauderecke verlegen könnte. Gruß, Carlos

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Gerd,

nach meinem Empfinden überziehst Du jetzt etwas......Plauderecke heißt ja nicht, dass das Thema in den Müll verschoben wurde. Und Zensur ? Ist nach meinem Verständnis auch etwas ganz anderes....

Alle, die sich beteiligt haben, werden dies auch in diesem Unterforum tun. Und da es in diesem Thread ja auch viel um - auch augenzwinkernde - Vermutungen ging, passt es doch bei Diagnostik und Therapien nicht wirklich ?

Ruhig Blut wünscht 

Uwe

(Ups...Carlos war schneller..)

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@gerd:

Auch ich bin, so denke ich, ein mündiger User. Nur mir war es eigentlich "Latte" wo dieses Thema letztendlich diskutiert wird. Allerdings ist dies eher ein Thema worüber "geplaudert" werden sollte.
Ergo, es gehört dann auch in die "Plauschecke."

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Tedham Porterhouse

"Plauschecke." = Ablage P, lol

Ist doch piepgegal, wo der Thread eingeordnet ist, lesen kann ich ihn so oder so :Blinzeln: 

Der Ursache von Krebs wird MAN so oder so nicht auf die Spur kommen und WENN doch, eines fernen Tages, wird sich "Mutter Natur" wieder einen etwas "Unheilbares" einfallen lassen, die Krankheit heisst dann "Steinbock".
Es braucht ja immerhin ein paar Todesursachen, Altersschwäche wäre zu wenig :Blinzeln: )



Schönen Sommer noch allerseits..

Gruss,
T.P.

----------


## RalfDm

> Hallo Moderator!
> 
> übst das Recht auf Zensur aus und das in einem öffentlich Forum (mit Fördermittel) ?


Hallo Benutzer,

jetzt mach mal halblang, und bevor Du das Totschlagargument "Zensur" hervorholst, wäre es kein schlechter Gedanke, Dich kundig zu machen, was es mit dem betreffenden Arikel 5 des GG auf sich hat. Ich habe vor sechs Jahren, also lange vor Deiner Zeit, hier schon einmal darüber geschrieben.



> Danke auch, dass man keine Information zu deinen Gründen findet, geschweige darüber informiert wird!


Ich habe mich Schorschels Argumentation angeschlossen und dies auch zum Ausdruck gebracht. 



> Die Mehrzahl hat sich nicht daran gestört und ein Thema in die  Plauderecke zu verschieben, weil es einen User stört (Schorschel) ist  unmöglich und ignoriert auch die Mehrzahl der Threadleser!


Ich ignoriere nicht die "Mehrzahl der Threadleser", sondern allenfalls deren Meinung, die aber erst auf Deinen völlig überzogenen Protest hin von einigen geäußert wurde  allerdings nicht in Deinem Sinn.



> Hoffentlich stört es die öffentlichen Sponsoren nicht, wenn man hier  ernst gedachte Ansätze, im Diskussionsansatz, auf Wunsch eines Einzelnen  unterbricht und abwertet.


Dieses Forum wird gemeinsam von BPS und KISP betrieben. Der Hauptsponsor des BPS ist die Deutsche Krebshilfe. Glaubst Du ernsthaft, dass sich dort irgendjemand für Deine Aufplusterei hier interessiert? KISP hat überhaupt keinen "öffentlichen Sponsor". 

Hier wurde nichts unterbrochen, inhaltlich verändert oder abgewertet, sondern es wurde ein thread, in dem Du Dein persönliches Glaubensbekenntnis über die Entstehung des Prostatakrebses ausbreitest, en bloc in das Teilforum verschoben, in das er gehört  oder kannst Du begründen, dass Dein Thema etwas mit Diagnostik oder Therapien zu tun hat?

Ralf (so heiße ich übrigens)

----------


## gerd..

Hallo Ralf,

natürlich gehört zur Therapie die Entstehung (Diagnose).
Wenn ich von Viren ausgehe, dann habe ich eine Möglichkeit der vorbeugenden Therapie wie zum Bsp. beim Gebärmutterhalskrebs.
Also ist doch Urache (Diagnose) und Behandlung (Therapie) von der Entstehung abhängig!
Auch wenn hier viele an Zufall glauben, muß es doch eine andere Meinung möglich sein, ohne dass das Thema im Ablage "Papierko.." landet?

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Gerhard,

ich habe weder Zeit noch Lust, gegen Uneinsichtigkeit anzudiskutieren.

Ralf

----------


## Reinardo

hallo Gerhard:-
Du streitest um Dinge, die es nicht wert sind, diskutiert zu werden. Diagnose ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit Ursache. Es ist auch Aufgabe eines Moderators, Themen dort anzusiedeln, wo sie seiner Meinung nach hingehören. Du solltest da an Ralfs Kompetenz nicht zweifeln und es einfach so hinnehmen. Das tun wir alle.

Das Thema ist doch die Frage, wie Krebs entsteht. Einer, der sich leidenschaftlich darüber Gedanken gemacht und seine Thesen auch klinisch überprüft hat, ist Josef Issels. Er erklärt die Entstehung von Krebs als ein Versagen der körperlichen Widerstandskräfte. Er hat es tatsächlich auch fertiggebracht, eine Reihe bereits austherapierter Patienten durch Entgiftung und Wiederaufbau des Immunsystems zu heilen. Welche Erfolge hätte er haben können, wenn ihm gestattet worden wäre, Krebskranke schon in früherem Krankheitsstadium zu behandeln? Krebs ist seiner Ansicht nach von Anfang an eine systemische Erkrankung und muss auch systemisch behandelt werden. Im Gegensatz hierzu steht die herrschende Schulmedizin, die im Krebs eiine Erkrankung des Organs sieht und durch Operation und Bestrahlung nicht die Krankheit an sich sondern nur deren Symptome behandelt. Die Lebensgeschichte von Issels und die perfide Art, wie ranghohe Schulmediziner ihm zugesetzt haben, liest sich wie ein spannender Roman und ist geeignet, jegliches Vertrauen in mit Therapie und Erforschung von Krebs befasste Ärzteschaft zu untergraben. 

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## gerd..

Hallo @ll,

sorry, aber zu dieser Zensur und Verschiebung in die Plauderecke habe ich keine Lust. 
Moderator, bitte lösche meinen user account.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo @ll,
> 
> sorry, aber zu dieser Zensur und Verschiebung in die Plauderecke habe ich keine Lust. 
> Moderator, bitte lösche meinen user account.



Naja, wer glaubt, ein ernsthaftes Thema mit diesem Satz eröffnen zu müssen: ...




> Vor Viren und Gott sind wir alle gleich


… nimmt sich und sein Geplauder wohl zu wichtig.
Wir verlieren wenig, wenn sich Gerd woanders aufplustert.

Ich geh  jetzt baden im Bodensee,

Hvielemi

----------


## Schorschel

> ...muß es doch eine andere Meinung möglich sein, ohne dass das Thema im Ablage "Papierko.." landet?


Mensch Gerd - lass' doch die Kirche im Dorf!!

Natürlich ist das Thema "Krebsentstehung" wichtig, sogar extrem wichtig. Aber wenn ein Haufen Laien und Dilettanten über ein Thema plaudert, dann ist das eben eine Plauderei, und die gehört in die entsprechende Rubrik.

Anders gesagt: Wenn ich im Forum des Fraunhofer-Instituts für Klimaforschung einen Thread eröffne mit dem Titel "Die Konsequenzen des Abschmelzens der Polkappen", dann ist das Thema extrem wichtig.

Aber wenn ich als kleiner "Schorschel aus Wiesbaden" meine Wetterfrosch-basierten Theorien darüber absondere, dann ist das eben Laien-Geplauder, und das hat in einem Fach-Thread nichts zu suchen. So einfach ist das.

Nur deshalb hatte ich den Vorschlag gemacht, Eure Plauderei in der Plauderecke fortzusetzen. Muss man da so beleidigt drüber sein? Und was hat das mit Zensur zu tun?? Ist ein einziges Wort von Dir verändert oder gestrichen worden?

Schorschel

----------


## gerd..

Hallo Schorschel,

genau so wie du schreibst, denkt ihr auch hier:


> Natürlich ist das Thema "Krebsentstehung" wichtig, sogar extrem wichtig. Aber wenn ein Haufen Laien und Dilettanten über ein Thema plaudert, dann ist das eben eine Plauderei, und die gehört in die entsprechende Rubrik.


Wenn man hier ein Thema anschneidet, was euch nicht gefällt, dann ist das dilettantisch und laienhaft und ab in die Plauderecke... !



> Anders gesagt: Wenn ich im Forum des Fraunhofer-Instituts für Klimaforschung einen Thread eröffne mit dem Titel "Die Konsequenzen des Abschmelzens der Polkappen", dann ist das Thema extrem wichtig.
> Aber wenn ich als kleiner "Schorschel aus Wiesbaden" meine Wetterfrosch-basierten Theorien darüber absondere, dann ist das eben Laien-Geplauder, und das hat in einem Fach-Thread nichts zu suchen. So einfach ist das.


Entschuldige das ich in euren Forum gewagt habe, so ein einfaches Thema zu posten, mir war es nicht bewußt, dass hier nur Profis schreiben dürfen.

Also lest selbst mal eure Beiträge unter "Diagnose und Therapie..." und wieviel pla..pla da steht. Das wissenschaftlich zu nennen, ist vielleicht genau so naiv wie meine Schreibsel...

Gerd..

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Gerd,

da ich diesen Streit durch meinen Plauderecken-Vorschlag verursacht habe, möchte ich versuchen, Dich aus der Schmollecke herauszuholen - ich denke, Du bist einfach etwas beleidigt und deshalb auch etwas unlogisch (siehe unten):





> Hallo Schorschel,
> 
> genau so wie du schreibst, denkt ihr auch hier:
> Wenn man hier ein Thema anschneidet, was euch nicht gefällt, dann ist das dilettantisch und laienhaft und ab in die Plauderecke... ! Neee - das Thema ist Klasse und wichtig und vor allem hochkompliziert; wenn es aber von Laien beplaudert wird, dann gehört diese Plauderei eben in die Plauderecke. Das habe ich doch schon ein paar Mal zu erklären versucht.
> 
> Entschuldige das ich in euren Forum gewagt habe, so ein einfaches Thema zu posten, mir war es nicht bewußt, dass hier nur Profis schreiben dürfen. Das ist Quatsch - das weißt Du sicherlich selbst!?
> 
> Also lest selbst mal eure Beiträge unter "Diagnose und Therapie..." und wieviel pla..pla da steht. Das wissenschaftlich zu nennen (tut niemand!!!), ist vielleicht genau so naiv wie meine Schreibsel... Du hast in einem Punkt recht: Viele Threads entgleisen und/oder driften in Bla-Bla ab.
> Gerd..


Also sei nicht mehr beleidigt - Du hast Dir mit Deinem sauschweren Thema schlicht und einfach einen Bruch gehoben. Das _musste_ einfach seicht und oberflächlich bleiben - daran haben sich schon Nobelpreisträger (erfolglos!) versucht. 

Und wen es drängt, der kann doch in der Plauderecke weitermachen! Das ist doch keine Schmuddelecke für Doofe!!

Schorschel

----------


## uwes2403

Hoffentlich wird's bald wieder kühler....

@ Gerd: Nochmal - die Plauderecke ist kein Mülleimer....Dein Thread ist völlig o.k., war nur im falschen Unterforum und nun lass es gut sein.

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Gerhard,
 
ich denke Schorschel hat Recht.
Aufgeregte neue User, die dieses Forum betreten, und etwas über Diagnosetherapien erfahren möchten, wollen nicht gleich wissen, wie Ihr Krebs entstanden ist.
Wenn man unsere Gedankengänge dann in der Plauderecke findet, ist es nicht schlimm.
Falls wir die Lösung finden, kommt sie auf Seite 1  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Trinken wir bei dieser Wärme alle zusammen ein kühles Bierchen, dann ist alles wieder in Ordnung.

Was die Zensur betrifft, da habe ich mir hier auch schon einige Dinge erlaubt. Ich wurde nicht zensiert. 
Allerdings bin ich höflich und humorvoll geblieben.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruß
Hartmut

----------

